# Sun Sun filter review



## quiggly (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had my 304B Sun Sun now for over year and a half. I like it a lot. The directions that came with it were unreadable but it was easy to figure out how to put it together. There was no filter media with mine except for the filter pads and I stopped using them after the first cleaning because they were not reusable. I set my filter baskets up with sponges on the bottom, pot scrubbers in the second one, ceramic noodles and volcanic rock in the top basket. I am not using any floss because it gets dirty too fast and I have a power head turned into a filter that I use to polish the water. The baskets are huge and I have 16 pot scrubbers in one. The water flow is fast and a lot. I am using the spray bar with 2 of the bars( that is what fits my tank). I am not using their intake. I made my own from PVC because the tubing that came with the filter is weak and I needed a better fit in my tank. I have a 3" top lip that I had to fit the intake around.I will probably replace the spray bar in the future with a DIY PVC one also. The only complaint I have is priming the tank with the big prime button. It is hard push and takes a lot of energy. I Fixed the problem by filling the filter and intake tube all the way with water before I start it. Everything about this filter is big and sturdy except the plastic intake and out put tubes and they can be easily replaced(the Rena tubes are worse). I have had no problems with my filter and think it is one of the best on the market. I have a FX 5 on this tank also and this filter works as well if not better. I also have Fluval 405,404, and Rena XP3 and XP4,on my other tanks and this filter works better than the Fluvals and as well if not better than my Renas and is much bigger so holds more media. Especially for the cost it runs circles around all my other filters. I definantly recomend this filter. I would not get one with a UV light however because it isn't big enough. I am not using mine now.


----------



## steak (Sep 3, 2007)

SUN SUN powerhead (6 watts; 792.5 gal/hr)

I bought two Sun Sun powerheads off ebay for super cheap. They were never used, in box, and wrapped. They remind me of inboard boat engines. In any case, one of the impellers is not working properly, and began having problems less than a year after purchase. The other works fine. It's been like 1.5 years since purchase. Maintenance is a breeze. Great for 60 gal+ tanks. Simulate fast-moving, riverlike conditions in <,= 40 gal tanks. Vallisneria americana and floating hornwort love them. *** (3 stars).


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Good to know SunSun filters (AquaTop now?) are getting such good reviews. I may very well have to buy the $60 model and give it a whirl.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Just the info I need from a old time sun sun user.
Now I can go and order a sunsun knowing it will last a yr or so.


Thanks


----------



## Jenks (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy cheap, buy twice... Had my 'sunsun' with 9w uv, for just over 3 months an found that the really light/small particles would just pass straight over the top of the baskets regardless of what order/filter media i had in the filter. Bought a fluval 405, an couldnt be happier - really good flow rate, easier to maintain, so much better than the horrible 'sunsun' (not a fan lol).


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

Jenks said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice... Had my 'sunsun' with 9w uv, for just over 3 months an found that the really light/small particles would just pass straight over the top of the baskets regardless of what order/filter media i had in the filter. Bought a fluval 405, an couldnt be happier - really good flow rate, easier to maintain, so much better than the horrible 'sunsun' (not a fan lol).


really? I've never had any good experiences with Fluval except the FX5. Every other Fluval item i've bought has been an unmitigated waste of money.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Can someone tell me the different in newer model 404b and older model 304b.
What is the new change they made in the newer model?

Edit: one more question. Do the 9w uv really work... Is it worth the 10-12 buck more?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the uv does work


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

In.a.Box said:


> Can someone tell me the different in newer model 404b and older model 304b.
> What is the new change they made in the newer model?


The 404b has 4 baskets while the 304b has only 3. 



> Buy cheap, buy twice... Had my 'sunsun' with 9w uv, for just over 3 months an found that the really light/small particles would just pass straight over the top of the baskets regardless of what order/filter media i had in the filter. Bought a fluval 405, an couldnt be happier - really good flow rate, easier to maintain, so much better than the horrible 'sunsun' (not a fan lol).


But cheap buy twice isn't always true. 

I had had my filter for about a year and I love. I have the 404b model with four baskets and the uv light. It has so many baskets for all the media you can need not to mention how big they are. The spray bar was cheap however which I replaced. I damaged the filter maybe from dropping it, now it turns off every 30 minutes or so. I will buy another one if needed. 

If there was a 4 stage model without the UV light I would get it because I don't believe the light works like it should because the water passes so fast over it, but I could be wrong. The 4 stage is more than enough for my 20 gallon and could probably be used on a way higher tank. I can't complain about the filter for the price I paid for it. The Ehiem 2232 on my 6.6 gallon was almost just as much. It can't hear the filter at all when its running so that's a plus for me when I live in such a small space.


----------



## i-Aquarium (Nov 18, 2011)

SunSun filters are the same as the ones found at AllPondSolutions. I have the largest one and have had it for over a year and its fantastic and a great price to boot!
Not sure the efficiency of the UV but at the price I paid, well worth the added feature.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont own one of these filters and probably won't because they wouldn't fit my applications. But do note that posting a review on a website will receive similar praise or negative replies about a product. No one learns anything if only one side of the story is told and no one should be upset someone posts a contrary opinion to theirs.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Which one should I pick up for my 75g


----------



## Jenks (Jan 2, 2011)

Surgeon said:


> really? I've never had any good experiences with Fluval except the FX5. Every other Fluval item i've bought has been an unmitigated waste of money.


Now nearly 4 months in and still no problems what so ever with the Fluval 405, so much easier to maintain and flow rate is superb. Purchased mine from a well know auction site for only £30 more than the 'sunsun' and that's with a 3 year warrenty - so cant be bad :icon_smil Imo the 'sunsun' was a complete pain trying to service, the bottom baskets would become stuck in the cannister which would result in using pliers trying to lever them out due to the cheap handles failing to grip - but if your on a budget then granted they do the job... I'm also running two fluval electronic heaters, which i have found to be also superb - with the warranty that fluval also give (3 and 4 years respectably) i guess that you must of been unlucky :icon_sad:


----------



## Jenks (Jan 2, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> Which one should I pick up for my 75g


You can get a fluval 405 from about £90 from ebay, comes with a 3 year warranty for piece of mind so can't be bad. They've also released the '406', i've never used that one so can't comment on it. When i was after a new external found it to be a complete minefield on the reviews, if there's somebody with a good word to say about one - then you can bet your bottom dollar there will be 10 with a bad word.:confused1:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I ordered a Sunsun HW-302, been waiting for it to come in for about a week now. Thanks for the review though, now i know i spent $50 well


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> Which one should I pick up for my 75g


The Aquatop CF-500UV would be good. I'm using it on my 90 without any issues. Love it, water is crystal clear...just do yourself a favor and pick up some extra media...thing is a beast.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been running a 302 and a 303 for 2 years now and have absolutely no regret in buying them. I need to get the 304 to replace the 302 and use the 302 for tank clean ups in my fish room.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Archer, how often have you had to clean the 302?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

mjbn said:


> Archer, how often have you had to clean the 302?


 
I dont know for sure maybe every 8+- weeks


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

How did you clean it? This is my first canister filter and I wanna make sure i take care of it


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

For further info on the SunSun, specifically the 302, there's an older review thread that's many pages long in the Equipment forum.


----------



## dundadundun (Apr 8, 2010)

might this be it? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/98858-my-review-sunsun-outside-filter-hw.html


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it is. I went through a couple pages, but there's so much to read!:O


----------

